# IPAD 2 - Service de localisation sans carte micro sim



## p14g (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un IPad 2 Wifi 3G.
Je souhaite activer le service de localisation sans pour autant recourir à un abonnement mobile 3G. Est-ce possible ?
Le service de localisation de l'iPad 2 a-t-il besoin d'une carte micro sim installée dans l'emplacement prévu à cet effet pour fonctionner ?

Cdlt.

P14G.


----------

